# How Much Can Fedor Bench Press?



## sm3025 (Sep 8, 2006)

How much do you guys think Fedor can bench press? He's a pretty solid 230 pounds, and I think his strength is a lot greater than his size would indicate? Yes, I know that Fedor doesn't spend much time weight training, but what could he put up if he went in just to see?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ill say probably say like anywhere from 365-405


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Nov 16, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> ill say probably say like anywhere from 365-405



Doubtful. I think 280-320.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

who really cares it is one of the most useless exercises. they use cleans and more explosive training to build muscle and explosiveness.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i bet he can bench press tank abbot... lol


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Ill bet Fedor never bench presses. Useless exersice for fighting. But great for "show muscles". Ill bet he could max out at around 350lbs.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

dAMIAn78 said:


> Doubtful. I think 280-320.


are you serious bro, im 5'10 200 and I can bench 275 5x....When I was in freakin high school almost every starter on my football team was maxing out over 315..280-320 isnt alot by any means...ur tellin me Tank can bench double of what Fedor benches?? cmon man, snap out of it


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> who really cares it is one of the most useless exercises. they use cleans and more explosive training to build muscle and explosiveness.


thats true, for fighters and other athletes hang cleans , power cleans and dead lifts are alot more important than the bench press


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

yep bench is useless. i dont get why people brag about it. it doesnt do anything but make you look really big.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

what weight training excercises should an mma figther do then? list all the good ones


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you guys serious? I do about 250 and I weight 170. I sure as hell hope Fedor can do more than that. I wouldnt be that surprised if he did close to 450.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i feel so weak even though i dont work much on my bench pressing i max out at about 220 i weigh about 180


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

bench is only for unexperianced people who are just starting out


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

ricefarmer said:


> what weight training excercises should an mma figther do then? list all the good ones


olypic weightlifting is good to do. Both the snatch and the clean. It builds muscle and helps build explosivness. Anything plyometric is good for explosivness but not as much strength. Sit ups to help protect your body are good to. Squats with free weights for good strenth and balance. Everyone know strenth is important but you want that explosive raw strength to overpower and overwhelm your opponents.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

in MMA you should focus mainly on ur legs and explosice excersices like hang cleans and power cleans. Squats and dead lifts are great too. You need to bench and stuff too, its just not nearly as important as ur lower body


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

jcal said:


> Ill bet Fedor never bench presses. Useless exersice for fighting. But great for "show muscles". Ill bet he could max out at around 350lbs.


I agree. I bet Fedor doesn't even know. From what he says about his workout its mostly pushups/pullups. Freak of genetics.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Definitely lower body, but core is what is very important for stability, quickness, explosivness and so on.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The real answer is:

Your house with you, your family and a herd of wild elephants playing basketball in it.


----------

